# So who is fired up about the Charity race



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

So who is fired up about the charity race. We got less than a month so let's make this thing happen.

RH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is my last trip. Im done.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

What does that mean, last trip?

RH


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, what do you mean man??

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

233 PMs in the last 3 weeks. LOL And I will be involved in 3 more events this year with the fishing guys. Im gonna dissapeer. :slimer:


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Gary said:


> 233 PMs in the last 3 weeks. LOL And I will be involved in 3 more events this year with the fishing guys. Im gonna dissapeer. :slimer:


everybody's just sharing the love with ya man.....don't ya just love being so needed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im waiting for the IRS to direct deposit my $1700 tax return plus Im back on overtime again. Not only am I fired up, but Ill be fired up in style. 

Hopefully next week its off to the shop to pick up some batteries and the rest of the stuff I need.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Gary, your just so cool!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Gary, your just so cool!


Hey man. When you stopping by? Bring me that 10x2.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Gary,

If you are looking to get some natteries get some from Pro-Match. I got some awesome packs for $33 a pack.

RH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tell me more bro! What kind of numbers?


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

I bought 3300's and here are the numbers:
400+ 1.175+** $32.99

http://www.promatchracing.com/gp3300.htm
RH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RH Customs said:


> I bought 3300's and here are the numbers:
> 400+ 1.175+** $32.99
> 
> http://www.promatchracing.com/gp3300.htm
> RH


Are they still kinda new? The voltage aint too bad, but the run time is a little short for race packs, but they should be great practice packs.

Im interested, fer sure. Got pics?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Are they still kinda new? The voltage aint too bad, but the run time is a little short for race packs, but they should be great practice packs.
> 
> Im interested, fer sure. Got pics?


Are ya kidding? That run time is perfect! You had that run time before 3600, 3700, 3800, and now 4200's. That should be more than enough and it should definitely have enough punch for running what we need out there.

I think those packs will be just fine!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill take em then! 

Where do I send the check Ryan?


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Order them directly from Pro-Match via the link, and Gary most race packs are only around 395 seconds. The two packs I ordered are 426 sec and 435 sec. These are awesome packs, I just reccomend using a eq tray that way you can keep the packs in tip top shape. Oh and I highly higly reccomend buying there battery bars. Also if you want I can assemle the packs for you at $5 a pack.

Here is a pic of one of the packs after I put it together using there battery bars.



RH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RH Customs said:


> Order them directly from Pro-Match via the link, and Gary most race packs are only around 395 seconds. The two packs I ordered are 426 sec and 435 sec. These are awesome packs, I just reccomend using a eq tray that way you can keep the packs in tip top shape. Oh and I highly higly reccomend buying there battery bars. Also if you want I can assemle the packs for you at $5 a pack.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of the packs after I put it together using there battery bars.
> 
> RH


I thought you were selling used packs. My bad!

The last packs I bought Bigmax now has. Im trying to remember the numbers, but I think they were something like 435 @ 35 amps and 1.18v. 3300s. But they were pretty high. $75+ a pack.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

No I'm not , but you should really check out Pro-Match.

RH


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Gary said:


> Hey man. When you stopping by? Bring me that 10x2.


I need to come and see my old bro, I'll try to stop by on sunday. I'll bring my guitar and show you some of the new songs I've been workin on. I'll go ahead and just give you all my old motors, you'll just have to cut them and get new brushes.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, the IR on those packs is going to be a little high, it's the only real difference b/w their cheaper packs and their expensive packs. Promatch does a great job matching and you can believe the numbers. I'm running the same packs. I ran a 12X2 at Fastrak this weekend. AFter a 9/5:37 I cooled and recharged the battery, and it took a little over 1700 mah so they have plenty of capacity. 10T on-road is probably gonna stretch it though.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm ready! Looks like I will be there for the race. This is NOT a Mongo be there I'm actually gonna show up! LMAO

Carlton


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

i'm not a ONROAD guy..strictly offroad, but i will be at this race to help out with whatever i can help with

ronnie norris


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

RCPro said:


> I'm ready! Looks like I will be there for the race. This is NOT a Mongo be there I'm actually gonna show up! LMAO
> 
> Carlton


Hi Carlton!

We are VERY glad to have you here! Thanks for posting up!! I personally thank you for supporting our efforts and cannot wait to meet you out at the race!

As for Mongo, all you have to do is grab'em and drag'em with ya! LOL!!!

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ronnie Norris said:


> i'm not a ONROAD guy..strictly offroad, but i will be at this race to help out with whatever i can help with
> 
> ronnie norris


Ronnie,

You da man bro!! We will probably need all the help we can get! We totally appreciate you stepping up and coming out to help! Between your donation and time we cannot thank you enough bro! You are a prime example of why we started this little team to begin with!

Thanks man!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> I'm ready! Looks like I will be there for the race. This is NOT a Mongo be there I'm actually gonna show up! LMAO
> 
> Carlton


Not a Mongo! LOL

Sup bro? Look forward to meeting ya!

Thanks!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronnie Norris said:


> i'm not a ONROAD guy..strictly offroad, but i will be at this race to help out with whatever i can help with
> 
> ronnie norris


Sweet! Good practice for the next charity race.  In the dirt!


----------



## OUTLAW18ss (Feb 7, 2006)

You can count me in. The pic on the first page. Is that what Mike's track looks like. If so, That's pretty dang close to what the hobby center had. I just might have to get me an 1/8 scale on-road...Peace out and see ya there.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

OUTLAW18ss said:


> You can count me in. The pic on the first page. Is that what Mike's track looks like. If so, That's pretty dang close to what the hobby center had. I just might have to get me an 1/8 scale on-road...Peace out and see ya there.


Yup, that is the track at Mike's and an 1/8 scale on-road would run beautifully on it! VERY open and fun to run!!

Hope to see you out there!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

OUTLAW18ss said:


> You can count me in. The pic on the first page. Is that what Mike's track looks like. If so, That's pretty dang close to what the hobby center had. I just might have to get me an 1/8 scale on-road...Peace out and see ya there.


WooHoo!


----------



## wehww (May 13, 2005)

When can you guys starting posting how many or who you have signed up so far for the classes. I'm just trying to figure out which class to run. Was this the right section to post in?


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

wehww said:


> When can you guys starting posting how many or who you have signed up so far for the classes. I'm just trying to figure out which class to run. Was this the right section to post in?


Hey Win, check you PM on that email ya sent me. I got some good news for ya.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

wehww said:


> When can you guys starting posting how many or who you have signed up so far for the classes. I'm just trying to figure out which class to run. Was this the right section to post in?


Hey Win,

This section is fine - we have several threads going on. As far as that goes, I'd need to check in with Mike's to see where we are at. I think Tol is going to be up there this Saturday - if so, I'll ask him to check it out for us and give us a head count of who is signed up so far.

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Win, I checked with Jeff and he didn't think many pre-entries had come in. I'm running 19T. I'm taking my spare car to Jacob Feinstein today, he's going to run Mod. I can't wait to see that, he's going to be bad fast. I'm sending my entry in this weekend, I suggest everybody else does the same so we can start getting a count.


----------



## wehww (May 13, 2005)

Thanks, I was thinking 19T also since I have some old motors from the Lunatic days I need to burn up.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

wehww said:


> Thanks, I was thinking 19T also since I have some old motors from the Lunatic days I need to burn up.


Welcome to 2Cool Win! Im really wanting to run 19 turn myself and am glad to see some other guys wanting to too. I havent run TC since Performance Raceway's outdoor track and Im afraid to be a back marker in mod. LOL


----------

